# Ceiling Leak Stain Repair Help Please



## bluegrass (Sep 11, 2009)

If you are sure that the water came from this spot one time then the sheetrock should be ok. As you can see, the water made it's way along the top of the sheetrock and found the weakest points of the ceiling, the tape joints. There may still be some water there and you can check by making small holes just besides the tape joints. This will allow any water to drip down and should stop any mold from developing. Feel the sheetrock for softness, as some may need to be replaced. I'd also suggest re-screwing the areas with sheetrock screws, as the areas around the old screws may be weak. You may need to retape some of these areas, but you lucky to have a semi textured ceiling, which should be easier to blend in. Good luck


----------



## john curry (Aug 14, 2009)

Once dried, "rust" looking stains can be removed from plaster board (ceilings) by spraying with a 50/50 solution of water and chlorine (laundry) bleach then blotted with paper towel.


----------

